# Another corn snake



## Jacquie (Nov 24, 2010)

There was a discussion on here yesterday about corn snakes. Well here is another one I picked up in Bargo today. Not sure if you can see in the photo but it's tail seems to be rotting away and is a lot paler colour, it has no movement or feeling in the tail. Is this a symptom of OPMV or IBD? This is the second one of this colouring that had exactly the same problem. I haven't seen it in any of the other colourations of corns.


----------



## WomaPythons (Nov 24, 2010)

it almost looks albino


----------



## WomaPythons (Nov 24, 2010)

but then i dont no anythin bout corns


----------



## thals (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah red albino corn there.


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 24, 2010)

howd you manage to get one lol


----------



## D3pro (Nov 24, 2010)

keep it away from you collection. your going to have to freeze it. this comic will explain why.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 24, 2010)

beautiful snake!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 24, 2010)

D3pro said:


> keep it away from you collection. your going to have to freeze it. this comic will explain why.
> 
> View attachment 173776


 
hahahahh. er. hahahahh


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL at THINGYS!
hahahaha

is that comic real?


----------



## D3pro (Nov 24, 2010)

I knew that comic would come in handy  

Jannico I made that comic.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 24, 2010)

cyanide and happiness rip off!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

i was going to say ...their target audience just dramatically dropped


----------

